# what year were header pipe higgins made



## hotrod62 (Mar 20, 2011)

i have always thought that the jc higgins pipe bike the ones with the decals were sold around 1954-1957 but now after buying the collectable elgin-higgins hawthorne book sold on ebay it shows them from 1951-1953 so i ask does anyone know if this is correct or not thanks....


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 21, 2011)

come on people nobody has no idea.....


----------



## axsepul (Mar 22, 2011)

I wanted to answer this one but I have the same book as you. I think the book should be pretty accurate since its not a story book, its an ad book going by date


----------



## antque (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, I have the J C Higgins header bike with the metal pipes. These bikes were sold in the fall of 1950, they were made for only two months and then they were changed to the decal headers because the metal ones got in the way. and kids kept hitting their knees on them. It took me over three months to find anyone who knew anything about these bikes.


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 22, 2011)

yes i think the decal bike replaced the header type  maybe the book is right 1951 to 1953


----------



## Herman (Mar 22, 2011)

The book is correct , it is made up of reprints of original Sears catalog pages


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 22, 2011)

Herman said:


> The book is correct , it is made up of reprints of original Sears catalog pages




The catalog pages are a good overview of what was available. But, there are plenty of bikes out there that don't directly correspond to it, like the Monark built JCH at the top of this thread. Also notable is that the catalog numbers are usually stamped on the frame, most JCH's in the 45-4700 range. They often have a 5th digit there, why I don't know. But it's the number stamped after "MOD 502", and I've year dated a bunch of JCH's for folks here that way.


----------



## Herman (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree that there are bikes that "don't fit the mold" but do you feel 51-53 is generally the correct range of these bikes ?


----------

